# Anti-Depressants?



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

..


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Your dr will know







Seriously, it's a good idea to sit down with your dr and talk about all the medications, herbs, and supplements you take, and your lifestyle in general, before you get pregnant (on purpose, that is).I'm not pregnant, have never been, and hope not to be for at least a few more years! But my dr and I will definitely be talking about my medications and managing IBS and other health problems before we start trying to get pregnant.And, I gotta ask... were you born in 1979? If so, it seems strange that someone younger than me wants to get pregnant! Don't get me wrong, I love kids, just can't imagine having them yet!


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

My doctor told me I could stay on my antidepressent (Effexor) throughout my pregnancy if I get pregnant, but I have elected not to do so. I went off of the main one in preparation for pregnancy, and although I feel terrible I am trying to cope. My husband feels really strongly about my not putting anything with unknown risks in my body. But life is a risk, and frankly, I don't know how much longer I can go without the mewdication. I have severe chemical depression, and no amount of talk therapy can help if I'm not brought up to a basic level of functioning. Being around me without them is making my husband question whether or not we should even have children! I'm still on a little bit of wellbutrin, but I don't know why as uit has never worked for me. If you are on an SSRI, chances are that there are some studies out about the teratogenic effects of some. Prozac, for instance, has been studied far longert than any of the others due to its age, and many doctors consider it the safest alternative for antidepreddssants during pregnancy.My doctor said effexor was fine during pregnancy and breastfeeding, but I have a friend whose doctor said it was fine during gestation but not breastfeeding...go figure?FYI I am not a doctor, but I have taken alot of graduate classes in psychopharmocolgy and try to keep abreast of these issues. I would DEFINITELY speak to a medical professional about this so you can weigh you options. Good Luck!


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

there is an article on americanbaby.com that categorizes medications for pregnancy in groups from "safer" to "unsafe".Under the "safer" category, I was surprised to see several antidepressansts given as examples including the SSRIs and elavil and imipramine. You might want to check it out.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## LauraJ (Jun 22, 2002)

One of the reasons I elected to start tapering off my meds was that I just got married a month ago, and am starting to think about well, what if I want to get pregnant any time soon? I do NOT want foreign substances of any kind in my body while there's a baby growing in there.For years I was on a cocktail of Effexor, Wellbutrin, and Risperdal. I am now off Risperdal, and am tapering off Effexor slowly (damn dizzy spells if you go off too fast). In 4-5 weeks I will be solely on Wellbutrin, but my Gyno told me that I would definitely have to go off Wellbutrin if I want to get pregnant. So that one will be on the way out soon too, but not too soon because I do need *some* medication to be able to function normally (unfortunately).I really despise the fact that I have to take medication, and am looking forward to pregnancy as an excuse to go off of it.


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

I am eight months pregnant with my second child and cannot wait until its over. Don't beat yourself up if you have to stay on medications to control symptoms while pregnant. I just got off zoloft about a month ago - because I wanted to, my dr. said it was find to stay on it. Yes, getting off all meds is best for your baby. But, being miserable throughout the whole thing is NOT good for your baby or yourself. My first pregnancy was a breeze - I had no IBS symptoms what so ever through the whole thing. This one has been a nightmare. I am IBS-C but have had weeks of have bm's 3-4 times per day which landed me in the hospital for dehydration a couple of times. I am bloated beyond belief every day and am having hip problems which has kept me off my feet alot (not good for an IBSer). Good luck to anyone planning for a pregnancy. By the way, most over the counter meds are safe while pregnant (according to my dr.) except anything containing asprin (pepto).


----------



## ImpactAngela (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi!I'm on Effexor as well (3 years now) and my husband and I are going to start trying to get pregant soon. He's very worried about post-partum despression, and the effect that it may have on me. It's nice to hear about you gals that kept taking it during pregnancy, because that's my plan - as of now anyway!But my husband's story did bother me. He's a tow truck driver, and long before he met me, he fished a car out of a head-pond. He later found out that the occupant had been suffering from SEVERE post-partum! It still scares him to this day; especially knowing how bad my anxiety could get if I had to go off the Effexor!


----------



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

I want to have a baby!!!I have been married for almost three years and really look forward to having a child.I'm on celexa and feel really good, before I went on it I was very deppressed and I know that if I went off I would be deppressed again. My doctor said that I would have to weigh the chances of side effects (since it is a newer drug) to my mental health. What kind of a discision is that!!!!To top it all off I have a condition that causes me to ovulate every three months making it very hard to get pregnant. So I would have to stop whenever I found out I was pregnant otherwise I wouldn't be taking meds for over a year (which would not be good)I'm glad to hear others have simliar issues to deal with.By the way I'm 23 also.~Elizabeth


----------

